# G'day! I'm from Australia and Love writing Electronic and Film Score music!



## Generdyn (May 5, 2013)

Hey Everyone! :D

My name is Joshua and I have been composing for around 3 years now and have had some amazing opportunities including working on some projects with the amazing Mick Gordon!

I really enjoy playing the guitar and writing Cinematic & Electronic music. Feel free to check some of my new tunes out on my soundcloud: *http://soundcloud.com/generdyn*

If you have any questions feel free to send me an email (_joshua(at)generdyn.com_) or add me on skype (_j.crispin_), I love meeting and collabing with new people on their various projects! 

More than anything I really look forward to meeting and greeting some of the wonderful talent on the V.I. Control Forum!

Regards,
Generdyn


----------



## Blakus (May 16, 2013)

Welcome Joshua! Just had a listen to some of your soundcloud stuff! Really enjoyed it! Glad to have another Aussie around


----------



## Generdyn (May 17, 2013)

Hey man!

Like wise! Your soundcloud stuff is amazing too, really inspiring stuff. Your tutorials are very useful too, definitely taking notes! 

Thanks for saying G'day, really appreciate it!

Regards,
Generdyn


----------



## autopilot (May 17, 2013)

hey josh - another aussie here - sydney usually though in melbs for a bit. 

welcome! lots of great info here!


----------



## Kralc (May 17, 2013)

Yeah, 'Stralia! =o 

Welcome to VI Joshua!


----------



## Generdyn (May 20, 2013)

Thanks guys! Really appreciate the reply! :D


----------



## Dan Mott (May 20, 2013)

Another Aussie here too

Welcome


----------



## trumpoz (May 20, 2013)

And another one here (though often just lurking)

Welcome


----------

